
Sold My Side Project - randymonday
It’s been 3 months since I launched Open Startup List, what an incredible milestone, a time in which I built, marketed and now, sold the project.<p>I&#x27;m currently writing an ebook on my journey of building and growing my side-project. You can check it out on gumroad: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gum.co&#x2F;side-project
======
doopy-loopy2
how much did you sell it for?

------
gt2
How did you decide to sell so soon rather than building it up further?

Is this the first one?

~~~
randymonday
I've decided to sell since I wanted to work on other projects but didn't have
enough time to invest in all of them. It's the first side-project I've sold.

I will be releasing my ebook ([https://gum.co/side-
project](https://gum.co/side-project)) at the end of this month sharing my
experiences of building and selling this side-project along with actionable
advice.

------
PaMyMgmt
Cool!

~~~
randymonday
Thanks!

